# Heat/Mavs ESPN Special



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-mavsheat

It's just one game in a long season ... no let's be serious. This is not a normal game, this is special. I'm curious to see how the Mavs react, the Finals still don't seem like seven months away.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been thinking about this for a few days, and can't help but see this as an attempt by the Mavs to annihilate the Heat.

Of course, then everybody would hate us for kicking a team while it's down. :chill:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Blah. Run them into the ground.

These teams have gone in opposite directions since the Finals.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im hoping for 30+ victory whether they have Shaq or not


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, it's pretty much a noon tip.

We all know how the mavs play in early afternoons.....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The game is actually on ABC, not ESPN.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Doesn't matter until the Heat are at full strength. It might feel good to us to win, but the Heat stans are going to have a million excuses.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If Dallas wins all Heat fans will have an excuse of

1) Shaq wasn't playing.
2) Shaq wasn't 100% (if he plays)
3) Riley is out.
4) We're a tired team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> If Dallas wins all Heat fans will have an excuse of
> 
> 1) Shaq wasn't playing.
> 2) Shaq wasn't 100% (if he plays)
> ...


You forgot Posey and Toine.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Oh yeah

5) We have 2 fat asses who shouldn't be playing!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not to forget that this will be the Finals 2007 preview ... :cheers:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I look for this to be a closer game than the experts think. I like the Mavs, but only by 3 points.

Mavs 97
Heat 94

Dirk 26 pts 11 reb 3 ast
Howard 23 pts 8 rebs 4 ast

Wade 37 pts 6 rebs 12 ast


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wade will not score more than 30 against us, thats what I think.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha The Mavericks vs the Heat and the referees.. can't wait.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im excited for this game.. I hope the Mavs KILL the Heat.. Does anyone know about Devin's *Harris* status for tomorrow. I mean, he sat out on Thursday because of the flu, is he going to play tomorrow?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Devin Harris - #34 - Point Guard - 6'3" - 185lbs
News:* Devin Harris, still suffering from flu-like symptoms, was told to stay home Friday and missed practice.
Impact: Mavericks' officials said Harris is expected to fly with the team to Miami Saturday. He's averaging career-highs of 10.8 PPG and 3.9 APG thus far. (Sat. Jan 20, 2007)
:sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Harris is making the trip with the team... and I think he's expected to start.

On the other hand, I don't mind our starting line-up for the Lakers' game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

did anybody get Dioped yet...I missed the 1st 10 minutes(rea time)and were already in foul trouble. What happened?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If Wade is done for the day, then I hope we win by 40+...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Eh, he's back in. I'm glad though.. Now Heat fans don't have an excuse.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

did yall see Wade try to draw that foul:naughty:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

hey Mourning...this aint the WWF...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Damp with the power finish...looks like Wades' ref boggoling powers are transferable...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Terry hits a 3 to end the half!!!


----------



## AiQ (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, that shot was really nice...

what was james posey doing when "defending" against josh on the break?...lmao


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

enetering the 4th up by 7..lets go!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Thank you Stack!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stack=MONEY!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

cmon...Wade was impregnating Stack on that play...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

once again...Damp is a Beast!!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow our D was horrible.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hey Mourning...this aint the WWF...


lmao...He's always talking about how he wishes this was still the physical NBA.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wow Dirk is such a bad defender, or just stupid on the defensive end.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

somehow the Heat have tied it up...but it doesnt feel like theyre outplaying us...it just feels like theyre catching a few more breaks right now...DIRK!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk with a HUGE rebound

I swear the Heat scoring table keeps sneaking points onto the scoreboard...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Player of the game has to be Jerry, 22 points 16 in the 4th!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I cannot believe the refs were not calling any of the fouls that were being commited against Dirk. I called this game pretty close because I really though Wade would go off. Jason Williams played okay. I really liked Josh Howards play. Great Defense in the last two minutes.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirk couldnt hit a shot in the 4th, luckily Jerry caught fire and was able to pull the team to a victory. Anyways, It was a good game, Im glad the Mavs won though, I just wish it was by a lot more


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

I cannot believe I left out Stacks amazing play. I loved those shots his was busting right it D-Wade's eye. Stackhouse's perimeter defense was really good. I know Avery does not like to play Stack for long stretches because he does not want to wear him down, but Stackhouse was needed down the stretch.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> *I look for this to be a closer game than the experts think. I like the Mavs, but only by 3 points.
> *
> Mavs 97
> Heat 94
> ...


you were close!

good game even though my team lost. 2 important FTs that Miami missed cost them big time. next time we meet will be alot better when Shaq is back!:biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> next time we meet will be alot better


same goes for the Mavericks.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I felt like we could have put the Heat apart in the first halt, but didn't push the tempo enough. They just couldn't make a shot and we were too slow on offense. The second half was a different story, Miami got all the momentum back and our movement on both ends of the floor was just terrible. I wonder why the Heat didn't go to Dwyane all the time down the stretch, he really made it happen for them every single possesion. 

Fortunately Stack had a huge game and saved the day for us. You have to give Miami credit for staying in it, but we didn't have any sense of urgency besides the first quarter and that it is not the way it should be.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> same goes for the Mavericks.


i know, thats what i meant. the game will be alot better...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/latestnews/stories/012207dnspomavslede.6d064b3.html

Stackhouse's surge propels Mavs over Heat, 99-93

02:56 PM CST on Sunday, January 21, 2007
Associated Press 

MIAMI - Jerry Stackhouse scored 16 of his 23 points in the final quarter, and the Dallas Mavericks withstood a rally by the Miami Heat for a 99-93 win Sunday in the first matchup between the teams since last season's NBA finals. 

Josh Howard had 25 points and Dirk Nowitzki added 22 points and 11 rebounds for Dallas, which improved its NBA-best record to 34-8 and won for the 20th time in its last 21 games. 

Dwyane Wade finished with 31 points, six rebounds and six assists for Miami, but missed a potentially game-tying 3-pointer with 5.8 seconds left. Jason Williams had 17 points and Udonis Haslem -- who missed his first eight shots -- had 15 for the Heat. 

The Heat were down by 13 early in the second half and their chances clearly didn't look good, especially with Shaquille O'Neal inactive for the 34th straight game because of his surgically repaired knee and as Wade hobbled around after spraining his ankle by stepping on Nowitzki's foot late in the first quarter. 

But Miami somehow pulled into a 90-all tie with 31/2 minutes remaining. 

Miami was within 76-75 after a three-point play by Wade with 10:44 left, but Stackhouse scored seven straight points to quell the rally, restore some Dallas breathing room and give the Mavericks an 83-75 lead. 

Another jumper by Stackhouse with 5:34 left pushed the Mavs' edge to 90-84, but the Heat scored the next six points and tied the game 2 minutes later when Wade -- after Howard inexplicably traveled 30 feet from the basket with no Heat defender near him -- hit a jumper to tie the game. 

Dallas scored the next six points, with Nowitzki and Howard scoring 26 seconds apart to put the Mavs back on top. Miami got back within 96-93 on a Wade layup with 57 seconds left, but the Heat wouldn't score again and wound up with their 10th home loss of the season -- matching the total from all of last year. 

Jason Terry had 11 points and 11 assists for Dallas, which outrebounded Miami 48-35. Antoine Walker had 11 points for the Heat. 

Dallas never trailed in the game, which was only tied once after tipoff. The Mavs held a 16-5 rebounding edge in the first quarter -- Nowitzki had six boards that period alone -- and disrupted Miami's offense so much that the Heat managed three assists in the entire opening half. 

Miami fell behind 53-40 after Nowitzki hit a jumper from a right elbow on the opening possession of the second half. But what looked poised to become a blowout quickly turned into a battle. 

Dallas led by as many as 14 in the first half, before settling for a 51-40 halftime lead on Terry's fallaway 3-pointer from the right corner with 0.5 seconds left until intermission. 

And Miami probably felt fortunate to be that close. 

Wade, who had 16 points and made six straight attempts during a 9-minute span of the first quarter before rolling his ankle, took only one shot in the second quarter and managed just one point in the period -- a free throw with 15.9 seconds left. 

Plus, the Heat frontcourt of Haslem (1-for-10, including a missed dunk), Alonzo Mourning (1-for-4) and Jason Kapono (0-for-3) combined to shoot 12 percent in the half. Meanwhile, Terry, Nowitzki and Erick Dampier teamed to make 13 of 24 shots in the opening half and score 33 of Dallas' 51 points. 

Notes: None of the three officials saw that a layup by Stackhouse was good with 2:39 left in the third. Following a brief conference, Joe Forte came over and asked the scorers' table if the ball went in, after Stackhouse was awarded two free throws instead of the merited one on the play. ... The teams meet again Feb. 22 in Dallas. ... Dallas improved to 29-2 when holding teams under 100 points and 27-1 when recording more assists. ... The Heat host the New York Knicks on Monday in a rare occurrence of home games in consecutive days.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i know, thats what i meant. the game will be alot better...


haha sry, i agree with you.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> haha sry, i agree with you.


heck, even Stackhouse said it. lol

its rare to see the Heat play with that much energy in a regular season game. you could tell theres some bad blood with both teams, which turn into excting games. i love it. 

Feb 22. here we go


----------

